# Looking for ammo?



## TiffanyM2505 (May 6, 2010)

Just a heads up Wal-Mart on 29 is putting their shipment out as I am typing this. I'm not sure of everything they got because I'm trying to find .22lr and 9mm for the pistol I bought today. I know they have a couple cases of federal 9mm 100rd boxes for 21.97 and .22lr 333rd for 9.97 or 1000rd for 48.00. I also talked to the manager and he said that they are the top seller for Wal-Mart in this area for ammo. He also said that his store is getting 4 ammo shipments a week. I hope this helps if you are struggling to find ammo. It was well worth the phone call and the ride over from Navarre....even at this hour!


----------



## pcola4 (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks for the info....


----------



## Cap'n Fisherman (Mar 15, 2011)

I bought the last K rounds of their 22LR at 6:45A this morning. Sorry.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Yep, no dice this morning.


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

I picked up 3 100rd boxes of 9mm around 8:45. They still had a bunch of 9mm and 380 but were sold out of 22lr and 223


----------



## TiffanyM2505 (May 6, 2010)

I would call tonight around 10 if the next truck is there be ready to run up there if you can.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

So apparently when I went there this morning, they hadn't put out the ammo yet.. And so I went back on my lunch break..

No more 100rd boxes of 9mm federal when I just got back here. Figures.

Still 10 boxes of 100 federal 45 $28.97

And some 50rd boxes of PPU 9mm.. $15 per box for some Serbian imported stuff.


----------



## reel trouble (Jan 19, 2010)

R they open 24 hrs?


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

Wirelessly posted



reel trouble said:


> R they open 24 hrs?


I don't think they ever close


----------



## Gaff (Jan 20, 2012)

Thanks for the info. I think 223 is more endangered than the red snapper at this point.


----------

